# It's Summer in the Glades!



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Well folks, I can say beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is summer in the glades. Hot, humid, stormy, and if you go near the mangroves you become a blood donor  

But with summer comes summer fishing! And fish is one thing there has been no shortage of. Tarpon have made appearances the last three trips, and we've had six hook ups. Unfortunatly, we haven't gotten a single one to the boat, but getting them to eat is half the fun! ;D

However, the tarpon have been the only none compliant members of te backcountry community. We've boated 50+ fish in the last three or four trips. Here are the recent species appearances:

-Sea Trout
-Redfish
-Snook
-Mangrove Snapper
-Spanish Mackeral
-Grunt
-Jacks
-Ladyfish
-and the infamouse catfish  

I've been fishing mostly top waters and buck tail jigs. The thing to watch is the tides and the storms. Usually fish with the tide and you'll find plenty of game fish. However, I've found as storms move in, a storm front and a tide change at the same time will kill the bite.

Here are some photos!








[/img]

My big snook. Not only is this a personaly best, but it's my first on artificials  ;D










Dad's red. Small, but purty








[/img]

Dad's 19.5" trout...








[/img]

...and my 21". They were a double.








[/img]


A buddy's spanny caught on a sub surface








[/img]

An afternoon shower








[/img]

And th best shoes ever!

Tight lines,
Charlie


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing beats family fishing, especially when they're biting. Nice pics too.

It's summer in the panhandle already also. The yellow flies are ferocious. My ankles look like I took a load of bird shot.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice report! You and your dad were poured in the same mold for sure.
;D

That's a good list of species there. Any left that you're targeting (beside the 'poons)?


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't help that we tend to wear the same outfits either! 

The only fish that I haven't gotten that was a target species was a gag grouper. Dad has gotten one nice one, but I have yet to get one. That's the only back country fsh I can think of that has not graced the boat with its precense as of late.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice report dude. this is the time of year where the fishing gets easy. that is if you don't mind all the bugs and sweltering heat. lol.


----------



## gps526s (May 27, 2011)

thanks for the report. nice job !


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice report and pics. Congrats on the personal best!


----------



## esedelson (Sep 27, 2010)

As  I am in NJ this weekend (not in a trout stream unfortunately)  Pandion goes out with Mom and Sister and they slay some Sea Trout on artificials without me. Way to go Team Tortuga!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice way to make an appearance dad.

Yes, mom and sister came along this weekend and we caught 10+ trout, one snapper, three ladies, and a cat  :

Also was the first fish on my sisters new tfo spinning rod. That thing casts great! Five stars at the moment  

No photos I'm allowed to share (by decree of little sister)


----------

